# The Coyotes got me this time



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Robbed by a pack of coyotes. This past Friday evening I was in a stand and had the opportunity to stick my third deer of the season, I am very lucky this season. But a nice doe at like 10 yards from a ladder stand, the deer runs out about 50 yards from me, stands still, head down, tail down for 15 minutes or so, then lays down, not crashing but laying down. I did not want to push her so I sneak out give her a few hours to expire and come back to collect her. Well I get the posse, a nasty group this time but it is Friday night, the leader is drunk, another has his girl friend, tough crew. After going to where the doe laid down and finding her gone, we search but nothing. Easy for me to call it a night and I will come back in the morning. Well look at what I found of her by 9 am the next morning pretty much gone. While going out the night before we heard coyotes but have never lost a deer to them, well chalk that up to my first. 

 

I live and hunt near Findlay, Ohio


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Mmmmm.... Ribs. Sorry man.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

It's been said before...shoot them all. My partner and I have shot 3 yotes so far this year.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

sorry for your misfortune....and the yotes beating you too it.....that's one reason I hate hunting at night.....plus other things....everything is soooooo much harder after dark with flashlights


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

They don't even eat the good parts. You would think they would learn to pull backstraps by now.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

i chased 2 yotes off a dow 4 years ago just mins after i shot her and watched her drop... i was yelling a those two yotes as i was climbing down the tree... same year i took another doe... tracked her to a field about 30 minutes after the shot to find 3 buzzards on her eyes, tongue and anus gone... one actually had its head inside her rear as i walked out of the woods... nasty.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

weekender im sorry for your loss.this has been a concern of mine as i am an evening hunter.i hunt bula co and the property has a pack over 12 strong.and my daughter is always with me.the owner also states he feels safer if we also carry a sidearm with us for safety.i have shooed off buzzards before but fear tracking and draggin after sunset.my stand is about a quarter mile from the farm.definitely alot to consider...


----------

